# Leaving the country



## fishingfrenzy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello all,

First post here, excited for some good information!  I'll be leaving the country in two weeks and heading to Norway with my wife for nine months.  Being food is so very expensive there, we are planning on a simple diet; rices, beans, etc.  I was looking for recommendations on what main spices to bring?  Any recommendations on cook books or something of that nature to enable us to add variety with simple ingredients?  Any help is much appreciated.  We both survived college, but are looking to expand our simple culinary skills.

Thank you so much!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 17, 2012)

salt, white pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, and corn starch.
get used to eating all white food. 

just kidding.

 welcome, ff.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2012)

buckytom said:


> salt, white pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, and corn starch.
> get used to eating all white food.
> 
> just kidding.
> ...



Welcome to DC--stay in touch when you get to Norway!  Snow blindness (all food is white or covered in white sauce/whipping cream--just kidding but that is how I remember Lutheran Church suppers in northern MN) and don't let them talk you into eating lutefisk. I am soooo envious. Seafood--lots of it...salmon, crayfish, scallops...herring every which way. Bolledeig can tell you what you might not find in Noway since she's from there and lives in TX--stuff you might want to pack with you. Yes, food is expensive in the Scandinavian countries (but so good), but more expensive is alcohol. When I lived in Stockholm, the joke was you could afford to eat or drink but not on the same day. Enjoy!!! Again, I am so envious! You should arrive in time for crayfish season (or is that just a Swedish thing?) Embrace the food--don't look for things that remind you of North America.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome to DC and hope you can still post once in Norway 

Have a safe trip!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 17, 2012)

ja, i tink dey haf de vorld vide veb oop der...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 18, 2012)

buckytom said:


> ja, i tink dey haf de vorld vide veb oop der...



Tom, I didnt know you could speak Norwich


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 18, 2012)

buckytom said:


> ja, i tink dey haf de vorld vide veb oop der...





At least they'll have some good beer...


----------



## GLC (Jul 18, 2012)

If I were facing a diet heavy in rice, I'd take some good curry powders to bring to life rice with vegetable dishes. And I'd be baking regularly. Flour never gets so high that bread is still not a cheap, good-tasting deal, so if I wanted some particular varieties of breads and other baked goods that required some ingredient, I'd be sure to have plenty of that.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 18, 2012)

Since Norway is rich with seafood, I think I'd bring some Old Bay seasoning, some taragon, salt, pepper, curry powder, sage, oregano, basil, thyme, chicken soup base, or bullion cubes, Beef soup base, or bullion cubes, Freeze-dried fruits, such as strawberries, bannanas, etc., granulated garlic and onion powders, cardamon, maybe some tex-mex herbs and spices for when you get the urge to make spanish rice, and definatley take some Chinese 5-spice powder for fried rice and stir-fries.

That's my recommendation.  I'm sure others will give good tips as well.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind fo the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 18, 2012)

buckytom said:


> ja, i tink dey haf de vorld vide veb oop der...



I thought that was Yooper-speak, derived from Finlanders who populated the area back before rocks were turned into wheels.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## fishingfrenzy (Jul 18, 2012)

GLC said:


> If I were facing a diet heavy in rice, I'd take some good curry powders to bring to life rice with vegetable dishes. And I'd be baking regularly. Flour never gets so high that bread is still not a cheap, good-tasting deal, so if I wanted some particular varieties of breads and other baked goods that required some ingredient, I'd be sure to have plenty of that.



What types of basic bread ingredients?

Great info Longwind, just the type of info I'm looking for.  Thank you!


----------



## GLC (Jul 18, 2012)

fishingfrenzy said:


> What types of basic bread ingredients?



Oh, mostly seeds, grains, malt, Fiori di Sicilia and other extracts and flavors, that sort of thing, depending on what sort of baked goods one likes, not forgetting the sweet yeast breads. I figure dill, rosemary, etc., that I use in breads can be grown anywhere. Breads just do so much to make things like simple soups a great meal. 

And if it was me going to a place with ready access to fresh seafood, I'd want to be sure I had or could get plenty of seaweed suchi wrapper and short grain sushi rice and the accessory ingredients, ginger, wasabi... and sauces. For all I know, all that may be right on the shelves there, but I'd want to know and wouldn't want to pay some silly price for rice vinegar, for instance.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 18, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> At least they'll have some good beer...



 Good one Luca


----------

